# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Kan dat?

## Elisunn

Vanmiddag gezellig met m'n vriend alleen thuis, en dan weetje wel wat er gaat gebeuren..
Ik hem plezier doen en hij mij.. 
nu zei hij oppeens; wat is dit wat ik nu voel? 
hij vond het maar apart wat hij voelde en ik zou het niet weten.
opeens werd ik helemaal duizelig en net of ik helemaal wegviel!
nu vroeg(en) ik (wij) ons af, is het misschien dat hij m'n stuitje raakte dat ik helemaal duizelig werd.. of weet iemand iets wat het had kunnen zijn?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Elisunn,

Het is mij niet helemaal duidelijk wat je precies bedoeld, wat en vooral wáár voelde je vriend iets? Voelde hij iets binnen in de vagina wat volgens hem niet helemaal klopte? Of bedoel je soms iets anders?

Wel vreemd dat je zomaar opeens 'wegviel'. Heb je toevallig de laatste tijd iets anders dan normaal gedaan, bijvoorbeeld andere medicijnen/nieuwe pil of iets dergelijks?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb iets dergelijks weleens eerder gehoord of gelezen, maar weet niet meer precies hoe en wat. 
Misschien dat ik er binnenkort nog op kom.
Zou inderdaad helpen als we wat beter weten waar je vriend iets voelde.

----------


## Elisunn

Zoals Sylvia93 inderdaad zei was het in mijn vagina.
En heb eigenlijk helemaal niets anders gedaan zoals medicijnen etc..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisunn,

Dit is voor mij ook nieuw, dus zou verder echt geen idee hebben, helaas! Maar het lijkt me een beetje vreemd dat het wegvallen & hetgene wat hij voelde in de vagina een band met elkaar hebben, heb er eerlijk gezegd nog nooit van gehoord, en google helpt helaas ook niet verder.. (het zou kunnen dat het wél iets met elkaar te maken heeft hoor! Dat weet ik niet zeker)
Heb je er nu nog hinder van? Of was het eenmalig en heb je nu nergens meer last van?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sefi

Deed dat plekje ook pijn?

----------


## Sefi

Ik las het volgende op internet:
Hoe voelt het orgasme aan ?
Deze vraag wordt dikwijls gesteld door vrouwen die nog nooit een orgasme hebben ervaren of door zij die hierover twijfelen. Het is ook een moeilijke vraag om te beantwoorden. Tracht maar eens uit te leggen aan iemand hoe het voelt om te niezen of te geeuwen. Niet gemakkelijk hé ! De manier waarop onze zintuigen en hersenen uitwendige prikkels interpreteren is zeer subjectief. Sommige vrouwen spreken van tintelingen t.h.v. ruggengraat, hersenen en de genitale zone. Anderen maken dan weer melding van *"bijna flauwvallen"* of zelfs van een genot met de intensiteit van een "aardbeving".
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-de-vrouw.html

Misschien zat je tegen een orgasme aan en had het niks met dat plekje te maken??

----------


## Elisunn

@Sylvia93
heb nu helemaal nergens last meer van, maar het was gewoon even heel vervelend op dat moment!

@Sefi
Zou misschien wel kunnen maar het was echt pas het moment dat hij zei van; wat voel ik hier nou? en dat ik daarna wegviel.. 

maargoed bedankt voor jullie informatie, hoop dat hiet niet weer gebeurd!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisunn,

Gelukkig dat je er geen last meer van hebt, ik zou zeggen hou het even in de gaten dat het niet nog een keer gebeurd. Het spijt me dat we je niet verder kunnen helpen, maar meer dan Sefi verteld is er volgens mij ook niet. Als het nog een keer gebeurd zou ik je iig aanraden om even een bezoekje aan de huisarts te brengen  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

